# Florida froggers



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Where is everyone, never seen the board so quiet? Ok Florida Froggers anyone got anything new? I got two juvenile Colons from Mark. (Thanks!) Anyone planning any get togethers after the holidays?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Beachbabe has got her nose to the grindstone....Dom is busy tweaking his "Public Toilets of Southern India....a Pictorial Expose' " power point presentation...Bill S is macheting his way through his little rain forest preserve better known as his house....and i am really busy selling duct tape, so there you have it, all through the house, not a creature was stirring, not even a ...Agalychnus Craspedopus.
Yes Bill have a frog party, I will check tropiflora and see if an open house looms? Beachbabe can you pick Dom up?


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

This is generally my EXTREMELY BUSY season. The majority of our customers are snowbirds, and they all show up in October, and want their garden(s) re-planted, altered, etc. prior to their holiday party....

I did manage to pick up some P. vittatus from Marcus (SNDF) last week. They're a few months old, and nice and fat. I'll try and post some pics, when I can get them to stay out of the leaf litter with the giant standing over them....

Mark, let me know if you West coast folks are getting together. It would provide me with a good excuse to go to Tropiflora and Selby (and take a couple days off). If Phil is in FL, we may be able to drag him along too.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Looks like I'll be in FLA for a quick strike Jan 7-9th for a Medical meeting in Ocala, staying in Orlando....

The weather will be a welcome break.....8 inches of snow followed by freezing rain today 

Best,


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Ocala, 7 Sisters Inn, beautiful B&B, high amounts of paranormal activity...no frogs though.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

markpulawski said:


> Ocala, 7 Sisters Inn, beautiful B&B, high amounts of paranormal activity...no frogs though.


thanks!

how about the Orlando area? We may stay there since we have to fly into Orlando anyways....and I would imagine the night life is better then Ocala


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Not really a short drive from Orlando to Ocala but Orlando offer endless activities and accomodations to suite any desire. Ocala is the horse capital of the US, lots of equine activity but little or no "touristy" stuff, just a pleasant small Florida town. I always suggest if your staying in Orlando, go to Cape Canaveral (30-40 minutes away) and see some of what made America great....the space program. Truely amazing stuff or should I say...The Right Stuff!


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello,
I am new to this hobby and have so far done plenty of research and have started to build my first viv, a 10gal vertical.
I plan on starting my first fruit fly cultures as soon as the viv is finished, just so I can get the hang of raising the little buggers.
I then hope to get my first pair of frogs at the Repticon Show in Tampa this February.

I am hoping to make some connections here with other Florida froggers in hopes that if one of us has a FF culture crash we can just call a local frogger and work out an arrangement to keep us up and running and no frogs have to starve. I would hate to buy FF's from the local "pet" store and get cultures of unknown quality.

I am from Valrico, which is just southeast of Tampa.


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

If you're looking to go out downtown Orlando is always fun! Tons of bars and clubs! They have a place for everyone there... If you like getting dressed up and party they have places like Bliss, 23, and Senso... If you're looking to people watch and have some drinks check out Church Street... Lots of fun!!! 

It's busy in Florida now!! My town goes from 35,000 people in the summer to over 100,000 right now! It's time to make money now lol!!

JP


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

I live in Orlando, but sadly i never go out. not much of a party animal i suppose. 
Downtown has alot of bars/clubs that you can go out to. Im with Mark, you should really take a trip out to the space center, you will enjoy it. 

There are a few serpentariums not that far of a drive from orlando if you are into that, just shoot me a pm and i can give you there number to call. 

Other than that disney, universal, or sea world.


Enjoy your stay, the weather hasnt been to bad lately so it should be a nice break from up north!

-Dom


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

A very sad tale indeed Dom...you are like an organ grinder without a monkey....


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

sports_doc said:


> thanks!
> 
> how about the Orlando area? We may stay there since we have to fly into Orlando anyways....and I would imagine the night life is better then Ocala


I lived in Downtown Orlando for 2 years and worked at/around the attractions area for a long time so PM me Shawn if you need any info.


----------

